# Roman Harvest Ink Pump



## PenMan1 (Oct 11, 2011)

The ink pump that comes with the Roman Harvest components is different.

I am almost sure that this pump is NOT a Schmidt. While the Schmidt pump fits the Roman Harvest just fine, I was wondering if anyone has used the pump.

It is fancier (gold trimmed), seems to move easier (a little different screw design) than the Schmidt, I DON'T want to include this pump with a sale, UNTIL I know that users here have tested it and assure that it is as reliable as the "workhorse" Schmidt pump.

Thanks for any information.


----------



## avbill (Oct 11, 2011)

Andy,   Schmidt  makes two ink pumps.  
A silver  lesser quality than the gold  better quality than the plastic see-through pumps. 
A gold    higher quality 

Kits
baron/sedona/triton                clear plastic pumps

Jr Gentles/retros / statesmen    silver pumps

Roman Harvest                       gold pumps 


i believe M&L have the gold pump separate to sell

yet i do not know the difference between the two  for quality in performance.


----------



## PenMan1 (Oct 11, 2011)

Yes, Bill, it is the M&L pump.

I have a show this weekend, and I'm sure the RH will sell. I just hate selling things I haven't had the chance to test.

This pump does NOT look like the gold SCHMIDTS that I have. Mine are old, maybe it's just an "update"?


----------



## ed4copies (Oct 11, 2011)

The gold Schmidt that we have all say "Schmidt" on them, of course the Roman Harvest manufacturer could use any pump---it might be Schmidt--or not.


----------



## Timebandit (Oct 11, 2011)

Ive got about 30 of the Gold that i got from Ed and they all say Schmidt on them.


----------



## Texatdurango (Oct 11, 2011)

I must have a half dozen different gold plated converters I have obtained over the years. Being gold colored means nothing and should not be meant as a measure of quality.

I've got gold colored converters I would never use in a pen I sell or give away.


----------



## Timebandit (Oct 11, 2011)

I dont think he is basing the color of the plating on the quality. The premium Schmidt are marketed as being better, dont know if they are, it just so happens that they have the gold plating and look a little higher end than the all plastic ones. He is just curios if these are cheap pumps or if they are quality, and the Schmidt gold are quality.



Texatdurango said:


> I must have a half dozen different gold plated converters I have obtained over the years.  Being gold colored means nothing and should not be meant as a measure of quality.
> 
> I've got gold colored converters I will never use in a pen I sell or give away.


----------



## penmaker56 (Oct 11, 2011)

The Schmidt K5/K6 is their premium converter, it can come in gold plate or nickel, and it can have their name printed on it or not, it does have a clear tube. It can also be unscrewed at the top for cleaning. The K1 and K2 is their lesser model and have translucent tubes, K1 has no metal and the K2 has a nickel ferrule.


----------



## PenMan1 (Oct 11, 2011)

Thanks, Richard.

This pump does unscrew at the top, seems to move much smoother than the regular Schmidts that I currently use.

It SEEMS to be of a better quality, but I have never seen this exact pump.


----------



## penmaker56 (Oct 11, 2011)

Your welcome Andy. The K5 is the most commonly used converter in most commercially made European and American fountain pens and pen retailers. I am not up on the current kits, but some do use Schmidt.


----------

